# م.أحمد طبازة يقدم الدورة الاحترافية في فن التمديدات الكهربية



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*​ 

*الدورة الاحترافية في فن التمديدات الكهربية ،، هى دورة معدة للمهندس الكهربائي والمدنى ، بحيث تكسب*
*المتدرب المفاهيم الأساسية لعمليات حسابات التصميم الكهربى *​ 
*كما جاءات هذه الدورة استكمالا لما قام به المهندس الفاضل ابراهيم كريم بحيث يكون هناك مرجع لمشروع كامل يحوى جميع الاعمال الهندسية المطلوووبة ،، كما ساقوم باستكمال حسابات التكيف والتبريد*
*للشق الميكانيكى كما واعدكم بدورة خاصة بالجزء المعمارى باستخدام البرامج المتعددة sketchup وvray و و Auto Cad Architecture 2011, الفوتوشوب ،، *​ 

*جارى رفع المحاضرات*​ 
*انتظررررونااااا *​ 
التمديدات الكهربائيـــــــــــــــة ​ 
المحاضرة الاولي ​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?vcyyi7bk26fpeyx​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cm63ju6c4vicydo​ 

المحــــــاضرة الثانــــــــــــية​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?adkmjbcziuu33gg​ 

المحـــاضرة الثالثــــــــــــة ​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qytiw8f3395zgqk​ 
أو​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?37z844y8tqlqtha​ 

المحـــاضرة الرابعـــــــــــــــة ​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?69c6hwmvwwnz4wg​ 

المحـــــاضرة الخامســــــــــــة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?4w11pcqoav6dcp6

*بانتظار اقتراحاتكم *
*لاتنسونا من الدعــــــــــاء*
*م.أحمد طبازة*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذ احمد


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?vcyyi7bk26fpeyx
*​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتااااااااااااااااااز جداً وشيء رررررائع
بارك الله في جهودكم م.أحمد وفي جهود جميع الزملاء الأفاضل اللذين يؤدون زكاة علمهم بتعليم إخوانهم ولا نملك سوى الدعاء لكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى جارى رفع المحاضرة رقم 2


----------



## engmohamad (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذة الدورة الرائعه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 1*​
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?vcyyi7bk26fpeyx*​


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 أكتوبر 2010)

م. احمد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
ولكن بعد تنزيل المحاضرة وفك الضغط يعي رسالة خطا وقد حاولت اصلاحها بعدة برامج ولكن الملف الناتج فيه مشكلة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

الف شكر يابشمهندس احمد كم تمنيت ان اتعلم هذا الفن وانا من تلاميذ حضرتك فلقد استفد كثيرا من شرح حضرتك لدورة اكسيل والاستاد برو وارجو ان يعينك الله على فعل الخير وعلى اكمال الدوره 
محمود مدكور​


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخ احمد, نحن في انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## a_joe_vip (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باشمهندس احمد 
ونحن منتظرين باقي المحاضرات
وبارك اللهم فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> م. احمد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
> ولكن بعد تنزيل المحاضرة وفك الضغط يعي رسالة خطا وقد حاولت اصلاحها بعدة برامج ولكن الملف الناتج فيه مشكلة
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
فعلا هذا ماحدث معي - نرجو التصحيح او اعادة الرفع م بعض الزملاء علي روابط اخري


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## م.طاهر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تســــــــلم الايادى
بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## almohandesw (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحه مجهود كبير اللى هتعمله معانا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
في انتظار تكملة هذه الدورة 
و طبعا هستني منك الدورة التي تشمل الاعمال المعماريه لاني محتاجها ضروري جدا جدا جدا و ياريت الشرح يكون من البدايه خالص لاني مبتدأ بصراحه و نفسي اتعلم برامج العماره sketchup وvray و Auto Cad Architecture و الفوتوشوب ​


----------



## العبد لله (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بش مهندس احمد

والله مجهود كبير منك , وتعلمنا منك كثيرا

اللهم نور طريقك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحاجه لبرنامج لتقليل حجم الملف لكى اتمكن من رفع بقيت المحاضرات لانى اجد صعوبة في عملية الرفع


----------



## رمزي2009 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ولكن بعد تنزيل المحاضرة لم تشتغل هل المحاضرة رقم واحد علي جزئين وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> شكرا ولكن بعد تنزيل المحاضرة لم تشتغل هل المحاضرة رقم واحد علي جزئين وشكرا


 
المحاضرة تعمل بشكل جيد ،، هناك بعض الاخوة قاموا بتحمليها ولكنى ساقوم باعادة رفعها مرة اخرى

تحياتى


----------



## almohandesw (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه عشان المحاضره يتفك ضغطها بشكل سليم و ينتج ملف الفيديو اعملوا الخطوات دي 
كليك يمين علي المحاضره المضغوطة و اختيار extract files
و بعدها الضغط علي keep broken files ثم اوكي و هتلاقوا فيديو المحاضره موجود عندكم باذن الرحمن

لو حجم الملفات كبير يا باشمهندس احمد ممكن حضرتك تجزئه ببرنامج الوينرار ​


----------



## almohandesw (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تحميل المحاضره بمساحة و بعد فك الضغط ملف الفيديو حجمه 66.1 ميجا 
يا باشمهندسين اعملوا الخطوتين دول و انتوا بتفكوا الضغط 
كليك يمين علي الملف المضغوط و اختاروا extract files 
هتلاقوا تحت علي الشمال مكتوب keep broken files علموا صح عليها ثم اوكي 


لو الملفات حجمها كبير يا باشمهندس احمد ممكن تجزئها ببرنامج الضغط الوينرار حتي يسهل الرفع
و ده ملف فيديو يشرح طريقة التقسيم بالوينرار 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dctekffq1f1s6yp
و ربنا يعينك علي فعل الخير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> يا جماعه عشان المحاضره يتفك ضغطها بشكل سليم و ينتج ملف الفيديو اعملوا الخطوات دي
> 
> كليك يمين علي المحاضره المضغوطة و اختيار extract files
> و بعدها الضغط علي keep broken files ثم اوكي و هتلاقوا فيديو المحاضره موجود عندكم باذن الرحمن​
> ...


 

مشكوور على جهدك الرائع ،، تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط اخرر للمحاضرة رقم 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?cm63ju6c4vicydo​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخرر للمحاضرة رقم 1​
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cm63ju6c4vicydo​


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (25 أكتوبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> تم تحميل المحاضره بمساحة و بعد فك الضغط ملف الفيديو حجمه 66.1 ميجا
> يا باشمهندسين اعملوا الخطوتين دول و انتوا بتفكوا الضغط
> كليك يمين علي الملف المضغوط و اختاروا extract files
> هتلاقوا تحت علي الشمال مكتوب keep broken files علموا صح عليها ثم اوكي



جزاك الله خير جربت الطريقة والملف الناتج يكون ناقص دقيقة فقط



م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخرر للمحاضرة رقم 1
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cm63ju6c4vicydo​



جزاك الله خير تم التحميل بنجاح


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر مهندس احمد على كل ما تقدمة اسأل الله ان يوفقك وبانتظار الدورة اللي حضرتك نوهت اليها بفارغ الصبر
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعانك الله علي هذا العمل حتي تتم الاستفاده 
وشكرا وحقق الله امالك


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

​ مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​ ​


----------



## ST.ENG (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## تامر شهير (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
سؤال .. هل حضرتك لسه بتدرس ولا انتهيت بفضل الله من الدراسة ..
تقبل تحيتى بشمهندس احمد 
ولك كل حبى واحترامى والى الامام دوما
السلام عليكم .


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 2 


http://www.mediafire.com/?adkmjbcziuu33gg​


----------



## mehdi09 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*جارى رفع المحاضرة رقم 3 
*


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احمد زيدو (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## إسلام علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
هل هناك مشكلة في فك الضغط عن المحاضرة الأولى أم عندي فقط ؟


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> هل هناك مشكلة في فك الضغط عن المحاضرة الأولى أم عندي فقط ؟



فعلاً هناك مشكلة وقد قام المهندس احمد مشكوراً بإعادة رفعها




م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرة رقم 1
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cm63ju6c4vicydo​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 2 ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الاولي


----------



## almohandesw (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس احمد ربنا يعينك علي فعل الخير 
منتظرين المحاضره رقم 3
و طبعا مستعدين فيما بعد ان شاء الله للمحاضرات القيمه في العماره زي ما وعدتنا 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد زيدو (26 أكتوبر 2010)

_الف شكر يابشمهندس_


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررين على ردودكم الرائعه


----------



## eng fawzy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أجد مشكلة في عملية الرفع على الميديافير ،، اريد موقع للرفع يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> أجد مشكلة في عملية الرفع على الميديافير ،، اريد موقع للرفع يعمل بشكل جيد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تستطيع حضرتك الرفع على اى موقع يناسبك مثل الفورشير او الميجا ابلود او اى موقع آخر للرفع حسب المتاح لحضرتك 

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## almohandesw (28 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> أجد مشكلة في عملية الرفع على الميديافير ،، اريد موقع للرفع يعمل بشكل جيد


 جرب هذا البرنامج يا باشمهندس احمد http://www.mediafire.com/?5iycyxtn9xcy8t5
بعد ما تسطبه هتضغط كليك يمين علي الحلقة المراد رفعها و اختيار upload to mediafire
و انتظر حتي يكتمل الابلود ثم اضغط open هيدخلك لرابط الحلقة التي تم رفعها
ربنا يقدرك و المشكله تتحل و لو حصل و منفعش ممكن حضرتك ترفع علي اي سيرفر اخر​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م أحمد


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ووفقك للخير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذة الدورة الرائعه*​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط المحـــاضرة الثالثة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qytiw8f3395zgqk​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثاثة بدون ضغط
http://www.mediafire.com/?37z844y8tqlqtha


----------



## احمد زيدو (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محاضرات رائعة فعلا وخاصا للمهندس المدني .


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى رفع المحاضرة 4


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ياهندسه وتقدر تكمل هذه الدوره
حتي تتم الاستفاده الكامله من هذه المحاضرات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط المحـــاضرة الثالثة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qytiw8f3395zgqk​





م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثاثة بدون ضغط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?37z844y8tqlqtha



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط المحـــاضرة الثالثة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qytiw8f3395zgqk​





م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرة الثاثة بدون ضغط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?37z844y8tqlqtha



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تعزي1 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك اللة خيرا لو تكرمت برنامج استادبرو 2007


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تعزي1 قال:


> اخى الكريم جزاك اللة خيرا لو تكرمت برنامج استادبرو 2007


 

االرروابط منقولة من أحد الاعضاء ،،، وأظنها الاخت سنا الاسلام جزاها الله خيرا

STAAR.PRO 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%



http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69612726...2007.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482...2007.part3.rar


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> االرروابط منقولة من أحد الاعضاء ،،، وأظنها الاخت سنا الاسلام جزاها الله خيرا
> 
> staar.pro 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط ليست خاصة بى ولكن الموضوع كان موجود باحد الاقسام وقمت بعمل نسخة من الموضوع فقط بقسم الهندسة المدنية
اما الموضوع والروابط فهى لاحد الاعضاء ولست انا
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك أخى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## tygo_m2 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك وزادك علما على علمك


----------



## عادل المعكوف (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لكم الف شكر انتم ومن ساعدكم فى وصول هذا الدعم الى اخوانكم وسوف ياجرؤكم الخالق جل جلالة


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا للأخ الفاضل المهندس أحمد طبازة على هذه المحاضرات القيمة وعلى المجهود العظيم المبذول فى الإعداد والشرح معا جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك وزادك علما وبارك لك فى صحتك ورزقك من الحلال . لك منى كل حب وتقدير واحترام وفقك الله وراعاك وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتذر عن التاخير في اعداد المحاضرة الرابعة ، وذلك بسب اننى امر بحالة رشح ،،، ان شاء الله سيتم الاستكمال 
قريبا


----------



## almohandesw (2 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> اعتذر عن التاخير في اعداد المحاضرة الرابعة ، وذلك بسب اننى امر بحالة رشح ،،، ان شاء الله سيتم الاستكمال
> قريبا


 الف سلامة عليك يا باشمهندس احمد 
ان شاء الله تخف و تبقي زي الفل و تكمل معانا الدورة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه ياهندسه ونتمني لك الشفاء حتي يكتمل الدوره مش تعمل زي الدوره بتاعه الاكسل بدءت فيها شويه وحضرتك انقطعت عن تكمله العمل ولكن نتمني لك الشفاء العاجل حتي تكتمل هذه الدوره


----------



## taha_ahmed (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس أحمد و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*
بك و بأمثالك ترتقي الأمة​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي احمد


----------



## محمود العرابى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس أحمد ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الرابعـــــــــــــة
http://www.mediafire.com/?69c6hwmvwwnz4wg​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almass (8 نوفمبر 2010)

حمد الله عالسلامة مهندس احمد-- وربنا يعينك على استكمال المحاضرات ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد زيدو (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله على سلامتك*


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسلمك أخى احمد زيدو وال almass وابوعمر العمرانى 

تحياتى


----------



## مهندس وليد سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م/أحمد طبازة علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس وليد سعيد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م/أحمد طبازة علي هذا المجهود الرائع


 

لاشكر على واجب اخى ،،، جارى رفع المحاضرة 5​


----------



## عدنان النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك المهندس احمد_​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

المحــــــــــاضرة رقم 5 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4w11pcqoav6dcp6​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (13 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحــــــــــاضرة رقم 5
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4w11pcqoav6dcp6​




تم التحميل جزاك الله خير وفقك لكل خير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## almass (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت احد السادة المشرفين يقوم باضافة روابط المحاضرتين 4و5 الى المشاركة في الصفحة الاولى ولكم جزيل الشكر

وعلى فكرة فين مشرفتنا القديرة المهندسة اميره(سنا الاسلام) من فترة ماشفناها على المنتدى خير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس احمد​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضرة الرابعـــــــــــــة
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?69c6hwmvwwnz4wg​


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحــــــــــاضرة رقم 5
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4w11pcqoav6dcp6​


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً ونرجو من سيادتكم المزيد 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## كحال (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جزيلا وارجو ان يكو ن كل الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتكم لقد افدتمونى جدا جدا لدرجة انى فتحت شركة مقاولات وتعرفت على اسرار المهنة من محاضرتكم المفيدة جزاكم الله خير عنا وعن العمال


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.ابوحمزة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .......اخ م.احمدطبازة ممكن رابط تاني للمحاضرة الثانية لان رابطها لايعمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

م.ابوحمزة قال:


> السلام عليكم .......اخ م.احمدطبازة ممكن رابط تاني للمحاضرة الثانية لان رابطها لايعمل
> وجزاك الله خيرا



*الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد ،، ساحاول باذن الله اعادة رفعه مره اخرى،، رغم صعوبة ذلك وذلك لسوء التيار الكهربائي في غزة ،،، سأحول بعد الانتهاء من رفع المحاضرة السادسة والسابعة.....لانى اقوم الان برفعهما الان ​*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> *الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد ،، ساحاول باذن الله اعادة رفعه مره اخرى،، رغم صعوبة ذلك وذلك لسوء التيار الكهربائي في غزة ،،، سأحول بعد الانتهاء من رفع المحاضرة السادسة والسابعة.....لانى اقوم الان برفعهما الان ​*


مجهود جميل لمهندسنا الرائع بالتوفيق وربنا يكرمك ويعينك يارب واسف اتاخرت بزيارتي عليك لانشغالي وجاري تنزيل محاضراتك كل الشكر لحضرتك وبالتوفيق دائما
اخوك ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه


----------



## m_sweedy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الدورات المهمة جدا والتى كنت بابحث عنها بجد


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور على المحاضره النييره


----------



## محمود مدكور (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ارجو سرعة انزال المحاضرات لان الموضوع شيق​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع بعضا من الوقت لحين معاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى ان شاء الله

كما تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ننتظر البقية


----------



## youssefayay (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام الزائدي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـك**
**بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## sh2awaa (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## احمد زيدو (12 ديسمبر 2010)

طمنا عليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (13 يناير 2011)

مشكووورين على مرورركم


----------



## islam.nazeer (14 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوورين على ردودكم


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

ممكن حضرتك ترفع ملف الشرح ppt ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اديب الفهد (24 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزيك خير وياريت الدوره تبع الاتوكاد المعماري انا تعذبت مالاقيت شي في المواقع الاخرى اثابكم الله


----------



## العبدالذليل (16 مارس 2011)

تسلم يابشمهندس والله عجزين عن الشكر وربنا يوفقك للخير دايما وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## 1984mohamed (17 مارس 2011)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررين على المرور


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوورين على المرور*​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ترقبوا الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس_1 (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
يا بشمهندس محمد افضالك علينا كترت جدا
زادك الله علما


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (8 يناير 2012)

والله يا اخي لا اعرف عبارات شكرتفي بما قدمته وما تقدمه لنا من محاضرات قيمة وثمينة
بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء............انه سميع مجيب


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا ........ بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبد (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمدالجهينى (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يباركلك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adhmdemo (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود وجاري التحميل


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيير م .احمد عالمجهود الطيب اظنها محاضرات قيمة لكل مهندس مدني نتمني ان تكمل انزال الجزء السادس والسابع
تحياتي


----------



## xXx_2010 (18 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس .. وجاري التحميل ثم ابداء الرأي ..


----------



## xXx_2010 (20 يناير 2012)

لدي مشكلة في المحاضرة الاولى .. قمت بتحميلها مرتين و ترفض فك الضغط في كل مرة ..


----------



## amr awad (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## icoon_man (24 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omer19877 (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## NEW1152010 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (3 مارس 2012)

جزااكم الله خيرا علي هذا العمل الرائع......ننتظر المزيد


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلك زخراا ونبراسا


----------



## معتز عبد الحكيم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس أحمد


----------



## mamyeng (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الف الف شكر 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجارى التحميل
​


----------



## hesham behairy (5 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## taiscer (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

